# First timer



## blhunter3

My girlfriend came over from MN on Tuesday and on Wednesday morning my grandpa took her and me fishing. It was her first "real time" walleye fishing. She had tried catching a walleye in MN but all she caught were little 12 inchers. She had a blast, all the fish were over 17 inches and she also had fun catching the pike. We ended up with 6 walleyes. She also caught the biggest one stretching the measuring stick at 22 inches.

On a side note, we got checked my a Game Warden and he was out standing to say the least. He was real nice and was very pleasant to visit with. It was my second time running into him and he was just as nice the first time.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

12 inchers haha must not really know where to fish huh?
good job in the fish

LINK REMOVED - SEE SPAM POLICY


----------



## Maverick

Great Pic! Glad to see you are getting your GF out in the boat with you!

Keep the tradition alive!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice job....

Don't worry about people complaining. They moan when the fish are too small....they complain when they're too big.

It's too bad people have so little going on that they care so much about the fish other people keep.

Just keep fishing!


----------



## jonesy12

Yeah thats it!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Deertiger

Were you using your grandpas fishing license?

:lol:


----------



## blhunter3

WOW, besides Maverick and Chris Hustad all I recieved were negative commenets. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Great fish and great story. I am glad you are getting your GF into fishing. Now you just need to get her to clean the fish as well....then that woman is a keeper. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Chuck Smith said:


> Great fish and great story. I am glad you are getting your GF into fishing. Now you just need to get her to clean the fish as well....then that woman is a keeper. :beer:


Well, she works at a bait shop in Otter Tail, MN so I get great discounts on my fishing stuff, so even if she doesn't clean them she still might be a keeper :wink: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Is she the one that won't let you hunt though?

Great pics man! Nothing wrong with a 12 incher.... I'm sure she was happy with it! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

Yeah, she was the one that wouldn't let me hunt, but we sat down and I straightend her out.  8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Until hunting season! :-?


----------



## blhunter3

hunt4P&Y said:


> Until hunting season! :-?


Well if thats the case she will be the old gf and she knows Im not messin around this time.

I just caught what you said about the 12 incher. Your a clever one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

And your not?


----------



## jgat

hunt4P&Y said:


> And your not?


Mr Clever
Your
You're 
You are
:wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

jgat said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your not?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clever
> Your
> You're
> You are
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Frickin White and red platers! Deer humpin sob's!

Gat you would get after me for gramm amm amer!


----------



## jgat

:lol:


----------



## USAlx50

Get a room.


----------



## MSG Rude

bl3,

This is good stuff and great to hear. My wife is my fishing buddy and we love it! Besides...when the fish aren't biting.........

Good to see she is having fun. Nice fish too!


----------



## Maverick

> Now you just need to get her to clean the fish as well....then that woman is a keeper.


Amen to that!!!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

MSG Rude said:


> My wife is my fishing buddy and we love it! Besides...when the fish aren't biting........


When the fish aren't biting I get the privilege of listening to her complain that the fish aren't biting. :lol:


----------

